# angled walls for light reflexion



## BronsonthePug (Oct 26, 2006)

i feel kind of dumb for asking this, but would building the lower half of your grow room walls at a certain angle help reflect light toward the lower parts of your ladyfriend therefore increasing her flowering potential? i am asking because i am building false walls in a room anyway and it seemed to kind of make some kind of sense.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

BronsonthePug said:
			
		

> i feel kind of dumb for asking this, but would building the lower half of your grow room walls at a certain angle help reflect light toward the lower parts of your ladyfriend therefore increasing her flowering potential? i am asking because i am building false walls in a room anyway and it seemed to kind of make some kind of sense.


*I'm really not sure about that but what the hell give it a try. The only way your gonna know if it works is to try it and i can't see any harm that it would do. *


----------

